# Leopard tortoise Laying Eggs



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 18, 2012)

This is a video of one of my leopard tortoises laying her 5th and most likely final clutch of the year. No idea why the video has such crappy quality and why the video is so slim. Does anyone know how to put good videos on youtube that are taken from an Iphone?

Heres the video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urcMDB3J3Ic&feature=youtu.be


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 18, 2012)

Very cool!
...and 5th clutch?! Wow!


----------



## AustinASU (Sep 18, 2012)

How many this time?


----------



## tortadise (Sep 18, 2012)

Fantastic. Thats awesome 5 clutches. Congrats.


----------



## JeffG (Sep 18, 2012)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 18, 2012)

That was really cool to watch. I found myself wanting to help her out, such a slowwww process. Do you then get the eggs before they are completely covered? Or do you leave them in the ground? Also, have you added anything to the soil yours nest in? The earth is so hard here in Phoenix I wonder how they can ever get it wet enough to make any progress.


----------



## Neal (Sep 18, 2012)

DesertGrandma said:


> That was really cool to watch. I found myself wanting to help her out, such a slowwww process. Do you then get the eggs before they are completely covered? Or do you leave them in the ground? Also, have you added anything to the soil yours nest in? The earth is so hard here in Phoenix I wonder how they can ever get it wet enough to make any progress.



You'd be surprised Joy, their legs are very strong and it takes them awhile, but they can get through just about anything. 

Congrats eweezy. How big is the female? I may take a couple of her offspring when they're ready to go.


----------



## AustinASU (Sep 18, 2012)

Neal said:


> DesertGrandma said:
> 
> 
> > That was really cool to watch. I found myself wanting to help her out, such a slowwww process. Do you then get the eggs before they are completely covered? Or do you leave them in the ground? Also, have you added anything to the soil yours nest in? The earth is so hard here in Phoenix I wonder how they can ever get it wet enough to make any progress.
> ...



I may have too as well thats one awesome female


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 18, 2012)

lushcious said:


> Very cool!
> ...and 5th clutch?! Wow!



Yup 5th clutch!



AustinASU said:


> How many this time?



I dont know the exact number lol but at least 12.



tortadise said:


> Fantastic. Thats awesome 5 clutches. Congrats.



Thanks I'm quite proud of her, lets go for number 6 now! 



JeffG said:


> Very nice! Congratulations!



Thanks Jeff has yours dug any more test holes or actual nests yet?



Neal said:


> DesertGrandma said:
> 
> 
> > That was really cool to watch. I found myself wanting to help her out, such a slowwww process. Do you then get the eggs before they are completely covered? Or do you leave them in the ground? Also, have you added anything to the soil yours nest in? The earth is so hard here in Phoenix I wonder how they can ever get it wet enough to make any progress.
> ...


@Joy
Thanks Joy I always want to help her out too which I always end up doing.  I am incubating her first two clutches but these last three I am leaving in the ground for at least another month or two. I want to see if there will be any difference in the hatch rates between the two, plus the sulcatas took all the incubators up anyways. I havent added any soil at all and the ground isnt too hard where she lays for some reason (she has laid all 5 nests within 2 yards of each other) but yes for the most part the ground is rock solid here in AZ. They can still dig through the hardest parts of the ground because their nails are quite sharp and you'd be surprised how much urine they can expel to make it nice and soft. In fact I have some parts of the yard that have the black landscaping tarp thats 3-4 inches under the dirt and she tears through that as well.

@Neal
She's over 17". I will be sure to let you know when they do hatch.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 18, 2012)

great vid!


----------

